# What kind of tires came with your Cruze?



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Our '06 Pontiac G6 had those same Continental tires...we loved them, they were quiet and smooth riding right up to the day we replaced them.

My '12 Cruze LTZ came with Michelin Pilots....my first set of Michelins on a car so I'll see if they live up to the Michelin "reputation"!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My Cruze LS has Firestone FR710 215-60-16.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

My Eco MT has Goodyear Assurance FuelMax 215/55-17 tires. 580/A/A treadwear/traction/temperature and a V speed rating. They're okay in the dry, not that great in the wet, pretty loud, and going to be ditched for Michelin Primacy MXM4's when they wear out. Treadlife is not this OEM version's forte. I had 6500 miles when I took them off for the winter, and they were pretty worn already. 

Recall, all the tires are really GM's specification made to look like a maker's tire. Look for the TPC code on the sidewall. The REAL Goodyear FuelMaxes are likely totally different from the GM-spec versions on my Cruze.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I believe all OEM tires are made to the manufacturers specs. So if you go in to a tire shop to buy the retail version of what is on your vehicle, it will most likely be different that what came on your vehicle, even though both retail and the OEM tires carry the same name. I ran across this when I had a flat on a Ford with Goodyear Eagles, OEM was totally different than the retail version. I always thought this was strange.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

Our LTZ also has the Michelins. I find them to be a little loud.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sciphi said:


> My Eco MT has Goodyear Assurance FuelMax 215/55-17 tires. 580/A/A treadwear/traction/temperature and a V speed rating. They're okay in the dry, not that great in the wet, pretty loud, and going to be ditched for Michelin Primacy MXM4's when they wear out. Treadlife is not this OEM version's forte. I had 6500 miles when I took them off for the winter, and they were pretty worn already.
> 
> Recall, all the tires are really GM's specification made to look like a maker's tire. Look for the TPC code on the sidewall. The REAL Goodyear FuelMaxes are likely totally different from the GM-spec versions on my Cruze.


Sounds like I should put some more air in mine to make them last a bit longer. 

I greatly dislike buying new tires less than 40,000 miles into owning a car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect OEM tires are designed to wear out around 30,000 miles, so if you're leasing you have to buy new tires just before the lease ends.

As for my tires - ECO with the Goodyear Assurance FuelMax. I'll either keep these as Tire Rack gives them good reviews or go with Bridgestones when they wear out. My Cruze is almost as good in the snow as my AWD Pontiac Montana with Michelin MXV4s.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I got the Goodyears as well :uhh:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The OEM tires on our Fit made it 25k miles before they were down to the wear bars. OEM tires in general are meant to do two things: get good fuel economy for the EPA tests, and last long enough to get the car a few thousand miles down the road. I'm fine with the OEM tires wearing out quickly, since it means better ones can go on.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Certainly a mute question when buying a car, do ask you if you want mud flaps or not, but nothing about the tires. Like pulling a lever on one of those one-arm bandits. Was a bit careless when I purchased my Cavalier, had Goodyears, no tread ware guarantee, very noisy. Driving easy, couldn't put up with them anymore at 40K, but was told I was lucky, most replace them at 25K.

Never had a flat with these tires, my air compressor with a NTIS certified pressure gauge on it sits only ten feet away, always checked the pressure, had constant problems with balance, road noise, were properly rotated, were just crap. Did replace those with a top of the line Dunlop, what a difference in practically no road noise, handling, winter driving. Have close to 60K miles on those tires now, with lots of tread left, and still quiet. 

When I first saw my 2LT, was the first thing I looked at, the tires they slapped on there, was pleased, a near top of the line tire with an 80K mile tread ware. Really don't believe that, but a heck of a lot better than a tire with a zero mile tread ware warranty.

Did take the car for a spin before signing the papers, Continentals are dead quite, know that road quite well. But if not, put myself in the position to negotiate to take whatever was on there off. and put something decent on!

Also wanted five spoke alloys, a lot easy to clean, and see they finally done away with those hammer on balance weights. Not a reason in the world even those type had to be put on the outside of the wheel, another myth. But a perfectly could way to wreck a way overpriced alloy wheel. Ha, tell my tire dealer, if you pound weights on the outside of my wheel, I will keel you.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

NickD said:


> An important item, my 2012 2LT came with
> *ContiProContact(Grand Touring All-Season)*
> 
> *Size:* 225/50R17*Sidewall Style:* Blackwall* Serv. Desc:* 93H*UTQG:* 500 AA A with a 6 yrs / 80K mi (S&T rated) thread wear warranty. Current replacement cost is $740.00 including mounting and balance, plus tax of course.
> ...



With all this in mind are the firestones on my LS actually firestones 710s or are they "knockoffs"?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Patman said:


> With all this in mind are the firestones on my LS actually firestones 710s or are they "knockoffs"?


Firestone had their hands full with blowouts a few years back with liability suits, mainly with the Ford Explorer, really don't know where they are today. Warranty manual states that tires are now part of that bumper to bumper warranty, can check with your dealer, or any of the toll free numbers in that booklet.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NickD said:


> Firestone had their hands full with blowouts a few years back with liability suits, mainly with the Ford Explorer, really don't know where they are today. Warranty manual states that tires are now part of that bumper to bumper warranty, can check with your dealer, or any of the toll free numbers in that booklet.


That was actually Ford's fault. The tires were under inflated. Ford released an official statement advising that the tires be inflated higher than what was initially recommended. We all blame Firestone for it because those are the tires that were on the car, but the same would have happened with any tire. 

I do like that the warranty covers the tires, but from defect, or excessive wear?


----------



## akaneo (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine came with the continentals as well. Actually, damaged one and looking for a replacement. Any advice on this? Do I need to buy all new tires now? Any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

akaneo said:


> Mine came with the continentals as well. Actually, damaged one and looking for a replacement. Any advice on this? Do I need to buy all new tires now? Any insight is greatly appreciated.


No, you certainly do not need to buy 4 new ones. If there is decent tread remaining on the others, buy one new one and put it on the back end where it will get virtually no wear. Run the front two out and then buy 3 to match the 1 new tire already on back. 

In a worst case scenario, buy two new tires. As long as you have two matching tires on each axle, you're fine.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Firestone FR710 215/60/16


----------



## akaneo (Jul 9, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> No, you certainly do not need to buy 4 new ones. If there is decent tread remaining on the others, buy one new one and put it on the back end where it will get virtually no wear. Run the front two out and then buy 3 to match the 1 new tire already on back.
> 
> In a worst case scenario, buy two new tires. As long as you have two matching tires on each axle, you're fine.


Only has 3000 miles on it! Hit a curb and damaged the rim/tire. Dealer recommended replacing both because I have vibration at the steering wheel following the accident. sigh 



ChuzCruze said:


> I believe all OEM tires are made to the manufacturers specs. So if you go in to a tire shop to buy the retail version of what is on your vehicle, it will most likely be different that what came on your vehicle, even though both retail and the OEM tires carry the same name. I ran across this when I had a flat on a Ford with Goodyear Eagles, OEM was totally different than the retail version. I always thought this was strange.


I was mainly concerned with the OEM vs aftermarket issue if I did purchase a new tire.


----------



## boogie (Jan 29, 2012)

Firestones came on my 2012 LT.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

My 2012 Eco MT has Goodyear Assurance FuelMax 215/55-17 tires. I have 47,000 miles on my tires so I decided to take a measurement. I asked the dealership, autozone and a local tire company to measure my tires and they all agreed I have 6/32 remaining. Amazing tires I love everything about them not a single complaint. Im hoping to get at least 85k out of them. I will definetly be purchasing another set before winter.

Im having a hard time beliving these OEM tires are any different from the retail version. These tires are rated at 65k I believe, so if im able to get an additional 20k out of them I would be very satisfied. 95% of my miles are highway and freeway.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> My 2012 Eco MT has Goodyear Assurance FuelMax 215/55-17 tires. I have 47,000 miles on my tires so I decided to take a measurement. I asked the dealership, autozone and a local tire company to measure my tires and they all agreed I have 6/32 remaining. Amazing tires I love everything about them not a single complaint. Im hoping to get at least 85k out of them. I will definetly be purchasing another set before winter.
> 
> Im having a hard time beliving these OEM tires are any different from the retail version. These tires are rated at 65k I believe, so if im able to get an additional 20k out of them I would be very satisfied. 95% of my miles are highway and freeway.


At 4000 miles, I measured 13/64" of tread depth, which would indicate tires came stock with 7/32". The retail tire comes with 10/32". It's different in at least that regard. 

That's quite some mileage. Seems that highway driving really makes a huge difference in tire wear. Mine had just over 6/32" last time I checked at 10,500 miles, and I'm also running them at 50psi.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes that reminds me I prefer to keep my PSI @ 38 cold cruising speed they are stable at 41 all around. I could not tolerate 50psi because even at 40psi bumps are a bit rough. I would like to add im happy with my suspension it seems to have settled in quite nicely.


----------



## ccb40 (Aug 9, 2012)

My 2012 Cruze came with the firestone tires.I had never seen Chevrolet use firestone tires .My 2005 Colorado came with continentals


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ccb40 said:


> My 2012 Cruze came with the firestone tires.I had never seen Chevrolet use firestone tires .My 2005 Colorado came with continentals


My 1LT also uses the FR710 firestones, its the same tire that came new on my 2004 cavalier. Still a POS in wet conditions, compared to other tires I have had.


----------



## eaf1956 (May 7, 2012)

Patman said:


> My Cruze LS has Firestone FR710 215-60-16.


Mine did also...


----------



## tqracn (May 6, 2012)

My LTZ/RS came with 245 50 18 Michelins.
I like the way the tire has a rim guard feature on them.
My wife curb rashed all 4 rims on her Jetta, maybe this will help.


----------

